# The BBQ Guru and I Smell Smoke Competition Cook Class



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2008)

Bob the link didn't work.  But HERE it is.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: thanks larry!*



			
				BBQ Bob Trudnak said:
			
		

> I am nor sure what happened????



Bob, have you thought about going on a great internet radio show to talk about the event?  I know of one that takes place on Tuesday evenings at 9pm EST...


----------



## Finney (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: thanks larry!*



			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="BBQ Bob Trudnak":1xblaiah]I am nor sure what happened????



Bob, have you thought about going on *a great internet radio show *to talk about the event?  I know of one that takes place on Tuesday evenings at 9pm EST... [/quote:1xblaiah]

Does somebody else have a BBQ radio show on Tuesday eve?  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: Nice of you to promote your competition.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: thanks larry!*



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does somebody else have a BBQ radio show on Tuesday eve?  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: Nice of you to promote your competition.  [/quote:3ndpcnpy]

The others don't have a really awesome "Movie Trailer Guy" intro like Rempe does.


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Promoting on the radio show*



			
				BBQ Bob Trudnak said:
			
		

> I really want to do a show. Is this something that is done live or can I record it earlier that day. Friday nights are crazy for me.
> 
> BBQ Bob Trudnak



It's Tuesday nights Bob.................


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Tuesday nights. that much better!*



			
				BBQ Bob Trudnak said:
			
		

> Let me know what shows are available!
> 
> Bob



You have email...


----------

